# 2004 Honda Civic reverse lights & rear left power lock doesn't work.



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, 

I recently bought an automatic 2004 Honda Civic sedan and found that the reverse lights and rear left power lock doesn't work. 

While shifted into reverse, I've checked the reverse lights with a circuit tester to see if there's power going to them. There was no power. I checked the bulbs and only 1 was blown. I've also checked the fuses to see if any were blown; All the fuses looked fine but one could very well be gone. I'm not sure which fuse is for the reverse lights. Could there be a wire that is loose or is not pushed in firmly?

I don't really want to go to a mechanic to get it fixed because it's quite costly. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should check myself?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Got to check the fuse for sure. May need a volt/ohm meter or a 12volt test light.

Wire can come lose but that is kind of uncommon.

Your owners manual should tell which fuse controls what.

BG


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for your reply .

I'll have to test the fuses later on today. In the under-hood fuse box, #9 is labelled as "back up" but this also controls the radio/clock. Even though the radio still works, could this fuse still be blown?

I have a picture attached,from the manual, for the interior and under-hood fuse boxes.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First pic shows #8 Radio, #9 not used

2nd pic shows #9 Back up. That is the one to check.

BG


----------



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've checked the #9 fuse and the fuse works. This fuse is also connected to the radio and the power locks. When I remove the fuse, the radio and the power locks doesn't work. I've also bought new 7440 bulbs but the lights still don't work. This is no current going to the socket that holds the bulbs.

I'm not sure what to check next.

I was looking around the net for an answer and I found this site (for a 98 civic): reverse lights don't turn on - ClubCivic.com - Honda Civic Forum

Is there a reverse light sensor or switch located on an automatic transmission?


----------

